# Sometimes you teach things you dont know you taught!



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been playing with Hoolie from when he first came home with me teaching him to "talk quiet" He is pretty good about it. if he starts to bark I tell him to talk quiet and he does a little "woof' instead of a big loud bark lOL! Anyway he has been very good with his house training but we had wished he would let us know with more than just a run down the hall to the back door which we dont notice all the time. Lately I guess he figured out he need to give us some other signal he needed out so he has started to "bark" at the back door.. but instead of a nice loud bark we will hear.. he does his quiet little "woof" at the door , LOL! He is sooo funny... what a good boy he is !!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

They are just to smart way to go Hoolie,I hung Christmas bells on by back door and my Kate figured out if she rang them I would get up and let her out now she rings them every 5 min. to go out she is driving me crazy with them LOL...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, my terrier quickly learned that if she stood at the back door to want out, and even if she lightly scratched the door; we couldn't see or hear her from the other end of the house. So instead she'd come to me, assess which way I was facing, and go to the nearest door that I could SEE, and then do it. Didn't matter if it was the kitchen door, a wardrobe door, bathroom door, nothing. Just had to be a door, she'd stand and do a light touch to say 'I want out!' to make me get up, at which point she'd race to the back door. LOL!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Pudlemom, we thought about the bell but knew right off he would take advantage!! haha! FD, that is great! Our GReyhound goes to the front door to let us know she need to go out.. she never goes out front for anything besides to get in the car to go hiking  Never to reliever herself LOL! But she certainly has an easier time getting ou attention!


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> lol, my terrier quickly learned that if she stood at the back door to want out, and even if she lightly scratched the door; we couldn't see or hear her from the other end of the house. So instead she'd come to me, assess which way I was facing, and go to the nearest door that I could SEE, and then do it. Didn't matter if it was the kitchen door, a wardrobe door, bathroom door, nothing. Just had to be a door, she'd stand and do a light touch to say 'I want out!' to make me get up, at which point she'd race to the back door. LOL!


Wow -that's some seriously logical thinking going on in that little doggie's head. If they can make that sort of problem-solving jump, makes me shiver to think about what else they've figured out that we don't know about! :alberteinstein:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Lilith said:


> Wow -that's some seriously logical thinking going on in that little doggie's head. If they can make that sort of problem-solving jump, makes me shiver to think about what else they've figured out that we don't know about! :alberteinstein:


scary hu!


----------

